# Hey Y'all



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

My name is Rich, in the Charleston SC area. Just getting back into sailing after an 11 year absence. The wife and I just purchased a Freedom 28. This forum has already answered several of our questions, and I'm sure there will be many, many, more. Thanks in advance........:laugh


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome from Texas. I hope to make it up your way next summer.

Ralph


----------



## catlady (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Rich!


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome aboard.

I took 15 years off to raise kids before I got back into the game about 4 years ago.

Ken


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Aaaaaamariana said:


> welcome aboard!!!


Your first post. Welcome aboard to you too, Mariana.

Ralph


----------

